

What's next for crowdfunding? - cschmitt
http://blog.groundfloor.us/whats-next-for-crowdfunding-security/

======
aroch
APPARENTLY ALL CAPS! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

So the SEC will soon allow non-registered (aka, not billion+ dollar
clubhouses) investors invest in private funding. Setting up what basically
become a privatized bonds market

~~~
apompliano
It is an interesting idea to let unaccredited investors to enter the space.
The benefits to them are obvious. I'm wondering if the value prop of high
interest rates (5-10%) or short, secured loans (1 year) are more attractive?

------
chrislgrigg
Whatever it is, I hope it doesn't involve a lot of all-caps HN titles.

